# We are so clueless - HELP!!!



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

I pray that someone can help us. Our daughter was dignosed last March with lactose intolerance, in May we found out she is fructose intolerance. They ran all the test (endoscopy, colonoscopy, blood work) everything but they can't find anything wrong so now her GI doctor says she is suffering from IBS. My husband has IBS but it doesn't flare up often. We've bought Heather's book (Eating for IBS) and its really great but its not easy to get a preteen to eat alot of that food. Can anyone offer any advice????? She is lossing about a pound ever 2 to 3







weeks. I've read all the other articles and I hope someone can help me.


----------



## Misst06 (Nov 15, 2001)

how old is your daughter? i'm almost 14 and i've had IBS since 3rd grade and was already a very petite person to begin with and then like you mentioned began to loose even more weight because of diet restrictions and the lovely "squirts". I also have Heather's book and know exactly what you mean about it being hard with a teen...i'm a picky eater too so that doesn't make it much easier. i can tell you all about my daily meals and exactly what i eat and bring to school for lunch and all that good stuff but thats probably too long for now. maybe you can give me your e-mail address otherwise mine is: dacn###dwave.net, i'd love to hear more about your daughter because not only do i know how hard it is physically but emotionally i've went through a lot too ( i saw a counselor last year). hope to hear from you soon! - Claire


----------



## Ms. Mickey (Mar 8, 2002)

Hi Claire thanks for getting back to me its nice to see that we are the only ones with this problem. I did email you and I hope to hear back soon. Lactose I can deal with and fructose is somewhat harder but IBS is a totally new ballgame. I've missed so much work with her tummy aches and I know that its not her fault and really all that I can do is put my arms around her and tell her she will be o.k. Keeping the stress out of her life is almost impossible - as a young girl that puts 100% into everything that she does. Thank you for your support!!!!


----------

